# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 3rd - 7th Oct 2016

## Perdita

Episode 9004: Monday 3rd October at 7.30pm 

David plans on spoiling the party. 
Eileen makes an executive decision. 
Steve is excited to meet Michelleâs new client.

Writer â Simon Crowther
Director â Alan Grint
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9005: Monday 3rd October at 8.30pm

David is viciously attacked. 
Eileen becomes a problem for Vinny. 
Audrey is jealous when Freddie takes Rita out.

Writer â Mark Burt
Director â Alan Grint
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9006: Wednesday 5th October at 7.30pm

David falls under suspicion. 
Eileen smells a rat and goes after Vinny. 
Freddie does a spot of breakdancing.

Writer â Mark Wadlow
Director â Alan Grint
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9007: Friday 7th October at 7.30pm

David has Maccaâs life in his hands. 
Eileen wonât be taken for a fool. 
Sarah is concerned for Bethany.

Writer â Martin Allen
Director â Alan Grint
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9008: Friday 7th October at 8.30pm

Can Nick talk some sense into David? 
Sarah and Gary grow closer. 
Tim and Steve cause havoc playing football.

Writer â John Kerr
Director â Alan Grint
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

----------

10079229 (23-09-2016), Dazzle (21-09-2016), parkerman (21-09-2016), swmc66 (21-09-2016), tammyy2j (21-09-2016), Vikki (22-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Eileen smells a rat and goes after Vinny. 
> 
> Eileen wonât be taken for a fool.


Maybe it is actually Eileen herself who discovers what's going on and brings Phelan down?  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016), swmc66 (21-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe it is actually Eileen herself who discovers what's going on and brings Phelan down?


That'd be a good twist, but I suspect in that case Phelan would convince her that he's also in innocent party in Vinny's schemes.  I'd love it if she finally cottoned on to his true character though.

----------


## livden

I'm seriously wondering if there is something to these articles? All the soap mags seem to mention that Todd gets killed off, and now this? http://metro.co.uk/2016/09/21/corona...ahead-6143616/

What do you guys think? I know Bruno signed a new contract, but I'm still worried. I know Sue has been talking about her plans after Corrie lately. What if Sue decides to leave, so they kill off Todd, so she can have a reason to leave Weatherfield?

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm seriously wondering if there is something to these articles? All the soap mags seem to mention that Todd gets killed off, and now this? http://metro.co.uk/2016/09/21/corona...ahead-6143616/
> 
> What do you guys think? I know Bruno signed a new contract, but I'm still worried. I know Sue has been talking about her plans after Corrie lately. What if Sue decides to leave, so they kill off Todd, so she can have a reason to leave Weatherfield?


Nothing's certain in life of course, but I think it's highly unlikely Todd will be killed off.  As you say, he's reportedly signed a new contract and, as one of the best and most versatile actors in Corrie at the moment, Kate Oates would have rocks in her head to get rid of him.  Todd was apparently trending on Twitter on Monday which tells us it's not just on this forum that he's popular.

Bruno Langley has endearingly admitted that he couldn't get any acting work and was working as a barman before returning to Corrie, so I think that experience would make him very unlikely to want to risk leaving any time in the near future (especially as he has a young child).

We keep being told how dangerous Vinny is, so I'm thinking someone else could end up being his victim.  Phelan possibly, or maybe even Eileen if parkerman's correct.

----------

louisa (21-09-2016), swmc66 (21-09-2016), tammyy2j (21-09-2016)

----------


## louisa

Les Dennis is leaving so maybe in a strange turn of events, it could be Michael.

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016), livden (21-09-2016), swmc66 (21-09-2016), tammyy2j (21-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Les Dennis is leaving so maybe in a strange turn of events, it could be Michael.


That's a good suggestion.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he saves them all and dies a hero

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016), livden (21-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> Nothing's certain in life of course, but I think it's highly unlikely Todd will be killed off.  As you say, he's reportedly signed a new contract and, as one of the best and most versatile actors in Corrie at the moment, Kate Oates would have rocks in her head to get rid of him.  Todd was apparently trending on Twitter on Monday which tells us it's not just on this forum that he's popular.
> 
> Bruno Langley has endearingly admitted that he couldn't get any acting work and was working as a barman before returning to Corrie, so I think that experience would make him very unlikely to want to risk leaving any time in the near future (especially as he has a young child).
> 
> We keep being told how dangerous Vinny is, so I'm thinking someone else could end up being his victim.  Phelan possibly, or maybe even Eileen if parkerman's correct.


But the thing is.. tonight's episode hinted at Todd's past. I'm talking about his "not sleeping well in years" comment. What I'm thinking is.. he will finally get his redemption, we will know what happened to him in London and then he'll die "a hero" as all the soap mags hint at. I just have a really strong gut feeling about this.

----------


## swmc66

I will be shocked if he died. I do not think they will do that. They can kill of Eileen and she will not be missed. If they were planning it they need to quickly rewrite and film as he is gaining popularity

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016), livden (21-09-2016), lizann (22-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> But the thing is.. tonight's episode hinted at Todd's past. I'm talking about his "not sleeping well in years" comment. What I'm thinking is.. he will finally get his redemption, we will know what happened to him in London and then he'll die "a hero" as all the soap mags hint at. I just have a really strong gut feeling about this.


Let's hope your gut is wrong about this.

Todd can be redeemed without dying even if, say, he was responsible for someone else's death.  Saving a life would do the trick.  It's really good that Todd's mysterious past that changed him so drastically is being explored at last.  Stuart Blackburn promised that but failed to deliver.

All the soap mags hinting at something tells us nothing really.  They always over-dramatise every detail to try and sell more copies and - unless they have proof that says otherwise - are just regurgitating what the Corrie publicity department have told them in order to keep us guessing.

----------

livden (21-09-2016), lizann (22-09-2016), parkerman (22-09-2016), Perdita (22-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I hear Aidan is going to start having feelings for Maria. This is poor scripts again

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016), livden (21-09-2016), tammyy2j (21-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Les Dennis is leaving so maybe in a strange turn of events, it could be Michael.


Is it too soon for the Platts to have another death but dead husbands for Gail is common  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## livden

I still wonder why there is so much Eileen this week though and no Todd? I know Todd may be in it though and the spoilers just don't say. It's just weird because Todd is so involved with this scam thing. I guess we'll know more when the detailed spoilers are out. It's just.. I wonder if something happens to Todd, or if he just goes away for a while? Maybe he does go away with Billy on that trip? Hmm..

----------


## louisa

Maybe. My guess is he goes off on the trip with Billy because he knows the business is in safe hands as long as Eileen is around sticking her nose in. (If Phelan keeps his word, that is).

----------

livden (22-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I hear Aidan is going to start having feelings for Maria. This is poor scripts again


 oh my why just why

----------

swmc66 (22-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I hear Aidan is going to start having feelings for Maria. This is poor scripts again


 oh my why just why

----------


## livden

> Let's hope your gut is wrong about this.
> 
> Todd can be redeemed without dying even if, say, he was responsible for someone else's death.  Saving a life would do the trick.  It's really good that Todd's mysterious past that changed him so drastically is being explored at last.  Stuart Blackburn promised that but failed to deliver.
> 
> All the soap mags hinting at something tells us nothing really.  They always over-dramatise every detail to try and sell more copies and - unless they have proof that says otherwise - are just regurgitating what the Corrie publicity department have told them in order to keep us guessing.


Sorry, but the more I think about it the more likely I think it is that Todd gets killed off. We know Sue Cleaver is leaving. Jason is gone so Todd getting killed off actually makes sense. She will be so embarrassed by the scam, and hurt that by the death of Todd, that she will end up leaving Weatherfield.

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry, but the more I think about it the more likely I think it is that Todd gets killed off. *We know Sue Cleaver is leaving.* Jason is gone so Todd getting killed off actually makes sense. She will be so embarrassed by the scam, and hurt that by the death of Todd, that she will end up leaving Weatherfield.


Do we???!!!

I've heard nothing about this and I read around _a lot_.  Plus I've just done a search and there's nothing online to say Sue's leaving - not even speculation.  Where on earth did you hear it?

----------

parkerman (22-09-2016), Perdita (22-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> Do we???!!!
> 
> I've heard nothing about this and I read around _a lot_.  Plus I've just done a search and there's nothing online to say Sue's leaving - not even speculation.  Where on earth did you hear it?


Fine, it's stupid of me to assume.. but she has talked A LOT about finishing her degree, so I think it's likely.

----------


## louisa

The only source I trust is Inside Soap and there's been nothing about Sue leaving. Until that happens, I'm assuming she's staying... for now. As for Todd being killed off, they said that Bruno is staying for another year AT LEAST which means it could be longer. Danny Miller's contract ended in September last year and he's still in Emmerdale.

----------

livden (22-09-2016), Perdita (22-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The only source I trust is Inside Soap and there's been nothing about Sue leaving. Until that happens, I'm assuming she's staying... for now. As for Todd being killed off, they said that Bruno is staying for another year AT LEAST which means it could be longer. Danny Miller's contract ended in September last year and he's still in Emmerdale.


I have no doubts that DannyjÂ¡has signed or  will also sign another contract, he is being used in great storylines, the production team will want to keep him and I canÂ´t see him wanting to leave

----------

livden (22-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Fine, it's stupid of me to assume.. but she has talked A LOT about finishing her degree, so I think it's likely.


It's a _possibility_ - down the track. The same goes for any of the actors.

What we _know_ is that there's no concrete signs of Bruno or Sue going anywhere for the foreseeable future. Indeed everything we know points to the contrary (Bruno having his contract extended, and Sue putting her degree on hold for this storyline).

Does that mean both characters are safe from being killed off?  Of course not, but we can only work with what we know and what we can reasonably deduce from that.

----------

livden (22-09-2016), parkerman (22-09-2016)

----------


## alan45

David Platt is making some drastic decisions of his own in the continued fallout from Kylie's death.

An eventful week for David (Jack P Shepherd) kicks off when he hears that killer Clayton's friends will be celebrating his birthday at The Dog & Gun pub in his absence. Livid, David immediately decides to gatecrash the occasion, wanting to get his revenge against Macca.

As David lies in wait outside the pub and prepares to strike, his plans are suddenly thwarted as he's grabbed by a menacing figure and brutally beaten up.

The horrific incident terrifies the Platts when David later returns home in a bloodied and bruised state, so they urge him to back down from his revenge plans and let the courts deal with Clayton and Macca.

David appears to agree, but suspicion later falls on him when Macca is subjected to a nasty attack.

The police even arrest David and question Gail about her son's whereabouts on the morning that Macca was targeted, but David is later released when the officers concede that it wasn't him.

Now a free man again, David sets his sights once more on his payback plans and heads to the hospital, where Macca is fighting for his life with a serious head injury. Could David take this moment to finish off Macca once and for all?


Â©  ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, October 7 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2016), louisa (25-09-2016), Vikki (25-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on the Cobbles: David has a very bad week, Steve and Tim make a new friend, Norris gives Freddie ballroom dancing lessons and will Sarah and Gary go for a drink?

 David - Coronation Street - ITV
David agrees to go along to a grief counselling session to appease Gail but refuses to speak to the counsellor when he gets there.

 David - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, David is viciously attacked by the menacing figure at the Dog and Gun.

 David - Coronation Street - ITV
Will he make it home in one piece?

 David arrested - Coronation Street - ITV
To make matters worse, the police turn up at No.8 and arrest David on suspicion of perverting the course of justice - whatâs David done now?

 Macca and David - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, David sets his sights once more on his revenge plan...

 David and Macca - Coronation Street - ITV
Heading to the hospital David finds Macca fighting for his life.


ITV

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Steve, Michelle, Tommy and Tim - Coronation Street - ITV
Michelle is embarrassed when she finds Steve, Tim and Tyrone fawning over her new wedding client Tommy Orpington.

 Steve, Tim and Tommy - Coronation Street - ITV
But things turn sour when Steve learns that Tim has invited Tommy round for some home brew and accuses Tim of trying to steal his new friend!

 Andy and Steph - Coronation Street - ITV
Andy shares his latest story with Steph and hopes she'll sing his praises.

 Andy and Steph - Coronation Street - ITV
But when Steph is horrified by his fictional tastes, Andy is left fuming and feels unsupported.

 Audrey - Coronation Street - ITV
Audrey is eaten up with jealousy when she sees a dressed up Rita heading off to the Zambezi Club party with Freddie.

 Freddie and Rita - Coronation Street - ITV
But when she sees them return to the Street later, Audrey decides to mark her territory...

 Luke, Freddie and Norris - Coronation Street - ITV
Freddie is panicked when Audrey wants to take him dancing and he confides in Tyrone and Luke that he has two left feet.

 Luke, Norris and Freddie - Coronation Street - ITV


ITV

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2016), Vikki (26-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

In a bid to help him out, Tyrone calls upon the help of Norris who gives Freddie a ballroom dancing lesson.

 Norris and Freddie - Coronation Street - ITV
What could possibly go wrong?

 Phelan and Vinny - Coronation Street - ITV
Vinny reminds Phelan that if they can keep the game up for another two months then they'll be on a beach sipping cocktails enjoying their new wealth.

 Vinny - Coronation Street - ITV
But for how much longer can Vinny endure Eileen's interfering?

 Izzy and Sarah - Coronation Street - ITV
Sarahâs perturbed when Izzy tells her they saw Bethany out running on her lunch hour.

 Sarah - Coronation Street - ITV
Grateful to Gary for his support, Sarah invites him out for a drink.

 Gary - Coronation Street - ITV
But can the two put their problems aside for the evening and will their date be a success?


ITV

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2016), swmc66 (26-09-2016), Vikki (26-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

*Monday 1*

David agrees to go along to a grief counselling session to appease Gail, but he refuses to speak to the counsellor when he gets there.

Later, David notices an update on Macca's social media page which reveals that The Dog & Gun are having a party for Clayton's birthday in his absence. An angry David storms down there determined to find Macca, but before he can reach the pub, he's grabbed by a menacing figure. Who is it?

Meanwhile, Eileen talks through the different flat options with Rita, who is planning on buying one for Jenny. Sally is eaten up with jealousy. Keen to commit to her new role, Eileen resigns from Street Cars, much to Steve and Tim's horror. But when Vinny later demands to know why Eileen has spent a large sum of money from the business account on porcelain tiles, will Eileen begin to think she's bitten off more than she can chew?

Elsewhere, Andy shares his latest story with Steph and hopes she'll sing his praises. But when Steph is horrified by his fictional tastes, Andy is left fuming and feels unsupported.

Also, Michelle tells Steve that her new wedding client is Tommy Orpington, a County football player, and an overexcited Steve lets slip the news to Tim.

Finally, Rita is tempted when Freddie suggests they go along to the closing party together of their old stomping ground, while Leanne reassures Eva that Nick is the father of her baby.


*Monday 2*

David is viciously attacked by the menacing figure at The Dog and Gun. His family are then horrified by the bloodied and bruised state he returns home in.

When David reveals to Nick that he went to the Dog and Gun in an attempt to exact revenge on Macca, Nick is incensed and urges David to let the courts deal with Macca and Clayton. But when David later logs into a computer with only revenge on his mind, what plan is he now hoping to put into motion?

Meanwhile, Phelan takes a raging Vinny to the pub to calm him down over Eileen's extravagant tile splurge. He reminds Vinny that they'll have the last laugh when Eileen is left penniless.

In a bid to put the argument behind them, Eileen asks Vinny to stay for tea. But when she reveals that she has left Streetcars so she can spend more time on the building project, Vinny is even more furious.

Elsewhere, Audrey is eaten up with jealousy when she sees a dressed-up Rita heading off to the Zambezi Club party with Freddie. When she sees them return to the Street later, Audrey decides to mark her territory.

Also, Leanne offers Steph the manager's job whilst she's on maternity leave and Steph is delighted to realise Andy was behind the idea.

Finally, Michelle is embarrassed when she finds Steve, Tim and Tyrone fawning over her new wedding client Tommy Orpington.


*Wednesday*

Audrey, Nick and Gail are horrified when they see posters of Clayton dotted around the Street and wonder if this was David's doing. The police turn up at Number 8 and arrest David on suspicion of perverting the course of justice, but David denies all knowledge.

Later, the police reveal that Macca has sustained a serious head injury and that they suspect David is responsible. What will David say and can he think of a reasonable alibi?

Meanwhile, Eileen is suspicious when Tim tells her that he dropped Vinny off at a casino. She decides to go after him, wanting to know what he is up to.

With Phelan having given him a tip off, Vinny manages to hide the fake passports he's acquired from a dodgy contact and tells Eileen that he was meeting a potential buyer to discuss the purchase of the lake view apartment. However, when Eileen later hears that Rita has already signed a contract for this very same apartment, she realises all is certainly not as it seems.

Elsewhere, Freddie is panicked when Audrey wants to take him dancing and he confides in Tyrone and Luke that he has two left feet. In a bid to help him out, Tyrone calls upon the help of Norris, who gives Freddie a ballroom dancing lesson. But who will be sporting a broken wrist by the end of the day?

Also today, Tim is delighted when Tommy Orpington calls into the cab office and stay for a game of Subbuteo, while Gemma is excited to reveal she's won the Weatherfield Good Samaritan Award.


*Friday 1*

The police call at Number 8 to question Gail about David's whereabouts on the morning Macca was attacked, but David is later released when the police concede he had nothing to do with it.

Now a free man, David sets his sights once more on his revenge plan and heads to the hospital, where Macca lies fighting for his life.

Meanwhile, Eileen demands to know what's going on with the twice-sold apartment, but Todd and Phelan try to reassure her that it's just a well-practiced sales scam. Eileen is furious and points out that Phelan's unscrupulous business practices are being conducted at the expense of Jason's money. How will Phelan manage to claw his way out of this one?

Elsewhere, Izzy and Gary spot Bethany out running and are concerned when they notice she's clearly pushing herself too far. Sarah is unsettled when Izzy later makes a point of telling her they saw Bethany out running on her lunch hour.

Also, Freddie is unnerved when Audrey asks him to stay at hers for a while and explains his fears to Tyrone, who offers him a bed at Number 9 instead.

Finally, Steve is outraged to learn that Tim has invited Tommy Orpington round for some home brew and accuses Tim of trying to steal his new friend.


*Friday 2*

When David returns home from the hospital, he is met by the family liaison officer, who tells him that he'll no longer be required to give evidence at Clayton's trial.

An incensed David admits to Nick that he went to the hospital to see Macca, but what did he do while he was there? And can Nick encourage him to forget about Clayton and Macca for the sake of his children?

Meanwhile, Sarah drags Bethany to the cafe and insists on buying her lunch. Bethany breaks down and explains to her mum that exercise helps take her mind off everything that's happening at home and school. Sarah agrees to renew her gym membership as long as she takes the fitness advice from Gary.

Grateful to Gary for his support, Sarah invites him out for a drink. But can the two put their problems aside for the evening? And will their date be a success?

Elsewhere, Vinny reminds Phelan that if they can keep the game up for another two months, then they'll be on a beach sipping cocktails enjoying their new wealth. Spurred on by this latest pep talk, Phelan lays on the charm with Eileen and prepares a romantic meal for the two of them. Their altercation is quickly forgotten.

Also, when Tim and Steve enjoy a game of football with Tommy in the garden, Tim tries to tackle Steve but misses and ends up taking Tommy out instead. Tommy cries out in pain, but what damage has been done?


Digital Spy

----------

louisa (27-09-2016), swmc66 (27-09-2016)

----------

